# Bacalao/Baccala



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm making this tomorrow - salted cod is soaking in fridge.

2 lb salted cod  - soaked till not too salty (2 days ?) changing water
3-4 times a day.
3  28 oz cans whole peeled tomato - sliced - reserve juice.
3 large Spanish onions - sliced medium (maybe 2.5 lb)
2-3 lb waxy potato - red bliss or yukon gold - sliced thin.
4 whole heads of garlic - minced.
2 lb red pepper - sliced.
1 sm. jar capers in salt - rinsed of salt, soaked and minced.
1 lb calamata olives - pitted and minced.
red pepper flakes/powder to taste.
salt to taste.
Dry Sherry (I use Gallo Pale Dry Cocktail Sherry for most cooking)
Olive oil

After cutting the cod in 4" chunks 

I heat up a 6 qt cast iron pot - put a bit of olive oil in the bottom and 
coat sides as well.
Make layers of ingredients
l starting with onions,potatoes,peppers,
capers, olives, cod and tomato .- I season vegetables with a bit of salt and pepper I add a bit of garlic to each layer. - add some red pepper flakes on top of tomato.
Repeat layers - trying for 3 complete iterations.
Add reserved tomato juice and a bit of dry sherry 
Pour a bit of Olive oil over top.
Cover - place in 325 oven bake until potatoes are tender.

You could certainly vary the layering - you could also certainly
put some fresh breadcrumbs on the top and add some oil to them
which would make a wonderful crust.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm assumming this is Greek - sounds fantastic!  May I ask a stupid question though....if salt cod is not available, would fresh work?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Glorie

I think this is more Portuguese/Spanish than Greek.

I do think you could substitute fresh cod - salt cod is 
practically 'cooked' by the long salting anyway.
Fresh cod would have a different taste and texture but should be
wonderful.

PS: - loved Mr. Blandings builds his dream house


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 10, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> ...PS: - loved Mr. Blandings builds his dream house


I have been going nuts trying to remember where I had heard that!  Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE Bacalao.  It can be really hard for me to find sometimes though, I need to find a nice Spanish grocery store (and for many other reasons.....i.e. fresh boquerones).


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 13, 2009)

BrazenAmateur said:


> I LOVE Bacalao. It can be really hard for me to find sometimes though, I need to find a nice Spanish grocery store (and for many other reasons.....i.e. fresh boquerones).


 
Here in Brooklyn Bacalao is available in almost any supermarket.
It sells for about $8/lb.
There is an alternative of dried salted Pollock which is cheaper
and a good substitute.
Where are you living that it is hard to find.
PS: the dish was delish


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 13, 2009)

I mostly use it to make Brandade de Morue, which is a traditional Provencal dish with salt cod and potatoes that works out to be pretty much the _Ultimate_ mashed potatoes!  Especially great winter eating, and the leftovers make awesome cod cakes.


----------

